# Where to find butcher paper?



## jcbigler

Where are you guys buying your butcher paper? Seems that no regular  grocery stores sell it any more. 

Do you have to go to a specialty shop to get it?


----------



## sfprankster

Costco

Cash & Carry

Smart & Final

Not sure of the stores in your area, but all of the above carry it in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## bmaddox

I order it online. I looked locally but I either couldn't find it or they wanted way too much money for it.


----------



## garyinmd

Never got any there but the local sporting goods stores carry it, Bass Pros, Cabela's, etc.

Gary


----------



## daveomak

Amazon has it....   if you need a BIG roll...


----------



## jcbigler

DaveOmak said:


> Amazon has it.... if you need a BIG roll...


I was trying to source something locally, since I'm locked and loaded with a brisket for smoking tomorrow. I guess I'll go with foil again.


----------



## chef jimmyj

JCBigler said:


> I was trying to source something locally, since I'm locked and loaded with a brisket for smoking tomorrow. I guess I'll go with foil again.


Staples and Office Depot carry it as well...JJ


----------



## floridasteve

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Staples and Office Depot carry it as well...JJ



I'll check that out!  Doing one next weekend and was going to ask my butcher if I could "borrow" a few feet to try instead of foil.  If it works better imo I know there to go!  Sam's also has it, but it's a huge roll  at about forty bucks.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Saw some at SAMs earlier today


----------



## jerseyhunter

The sausage maker or  Cabella's under freezer paper.  Have them over night or express.  In a pinch use parchment paper.


----------



## jcbigler

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Staples and Office Depot carry it as well...JJ


Is that stuff safe to use for food?

I always figured it was geared towards art projects and painting sorority signs and stuff. Might have some kind of coating on it? Or otherwise not appropriate for food usage?


----------



## daveomak

JCBigler said:


> Chef JimmyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staples and Office Depot carry it as well...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stuff safe to use for food?
> 
> I always figured it was geared towards art projects and painting sorority signs and stuff. Might have some kind of coating on it? Or otherwise not appropriate for food usage?
Click to expand...



Butcher paper was designed for wrapping meat....


----------



## chef jimmyj

I looked into this awhile ago. Found this...  http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-butcher-paper.htm  Looking at other info, this paper vs that, can be argued all day. Just like Galvanized metal or not, PVC Pipe is food safe or it's not...If there is a doubt, buy from a Restaurant supply. Just offering an option...JJ.


----------

